# 1991 Audi 200 Turbo



## Inblues (Nov 21, 2004)

need some info on Audi 200 Turbo, what do you guys think about it? It has around 240 000 Km, engine sounds very quiet and it is automatic.
Do these engines (5 cylinder) have timming belt or chain?
Thanx


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: 1991 Audi 200 Turbo (Inblues)*

it has a timing belt and i'm sorry that it is an automatic standards are so much more fun lol


----------



## FunkyMad (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah. They're good cars. My dad has one and his has over 340 000 KM. I've heard the standard is so much more fun though.
Really nice on the highway haha


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (FunkyMad)*

Ya I love my standard


----------

